
Ask HN: What startups use Express.js or Node.js for their primary product? - eerrt
It seems a lot of companies use it for side products only on a smaller scale.
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
I’m lead dev at Tesults.com and we use this stack. Are you asking about VC
backed up companies however? Tesults is bootstrapped and not massive yet so
may be there is a reason it’s not used more widely which means I’ll discover
why and have to deal with it soon :-) Although I hadn’t heard it’s only used
for smaller scale projects, is this anecdotal or is there data?

------
Fr33maan
Interested in the answer too

EDIT: I actually use node for my primary product which is a mmo game but it's
too soon to consider the organization as a start up.

